# Logo mit zwei H's



## HaHo (27. Mai 2004)

N'Abend!
Hab mir vorhin mal Gedanken gemacht, wie aus meinen Initialien ( H H ) ein tolles Logo für Briefköpfe oder ähnliches machen kann.

Ein paar Entwürfe sind schon da, aber nichts wirklich atemberaubendes. Und da das hier die creative lounge ist, hab ich mir gedacht, werden bestimmt ein paar kreative Köpfe anwesend sein.

Ich will allerdings auf keinen Fall, dass mir jemand ein Logo bastelt. Hier geht es eher darum, Ideen zu sammeln, welche ich dann realisieren werde. Kann ja sein, dass einer schonmal ein tolles Logo mit diesen beiden Buchstaben gesehen hat.

Stil des Logos ist eigentlich egal - hatte vorhin Ideen mit Kreisen und Vierecken usw. - bin also für alles offen.

Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere ja Lust mir zu helfen.

Fettes Merci !

HaHo

PS: HaHo anstatt H H wäre auch ok, wenn es die Kreativität erleichtert.


----------



## Satsujinn (28. Mai 2004)

also es wäre hilfreich zuwissen ob das beruflich oder privat sein soll
wenn privat koennte man sachen nehmen die man aus deinem hobbys kennt 
weiss net 
hip hop = grafitti oder so =)


----------



## möp (28. Mai 2004)

H² - is das erste was mir einfällt


----------



## JohannesR (28. Mai 2004)

Ui, mein erster Post in der der CL... 


```
|_|
| |_|
  | |
```
Okay, evt. auch mein letzter.


----------



## HaHo (28. Mai 2004)

@Satsujinn - weiß nicht ob ein Briefkopf zum beruflichen oder privaten gehört.... ein schlichtes Logo läßt sich sicher beidseitig einsetzen

@möp - Die Idee mit H^2 hatte ich auch schon. Bin grad dabei das irgendwie schön gestalterisch hinzubekommen - mein Problem an dieser Idee ist es, dass nicht unbedingt erkennbar ist, dass damit meine Initialien gemeint sind. Ne Idee wie man das erkenntlich machen könnte - Namen einfach drunter schreiben find ich zu langweilig...

@Johannes Röttger - bin für jeden Post denkbar  - hab deine Idee auch schonmal mit irgendwelchen Fonts ausprobiert aber es hat mir nie gefallen - dein Vorschlag mit den "9 Strichen" find ich ganz cool - da noch nen Kreis drum oder so ....

Weiteren Ideen und Vorschlägen bin ich nicht abgeneigt 

CU
Haho


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2004)

Ich hatte den Thread von heute Mittag noch in erinnerung und als ich eben nach Hause gekommen bin und vor lauter Frust nicht wusste, was ich machen soll, hab ich einfach mal zwei Logo´s mit HH drinne gemacht. Du schreibst allerdings, dass du nicht willst, dass dir jemand ein Logo erstellt, was ich auch gut so finde. Also poste ich dir das jetzt nur aus dem Grund, damit du vielleicht auf ein paar neue Ideen kommst. Ich denke allerdings, dass das rechte eher zu ´ner Firma passt. Aber egal, lass dich mal ein bisschen inspirieren und mach dir nen schönes Logo


----------



## HaHo (29. Mai 2004)

@acid.rain - ich dank dir natürlich für die Ideen - das linke gefällt mir recht gut - rechtes ist, wie du schon sagtest, eher Firmentechnisch zu verwenden. Hab mich nun "leider" in das H^2 verrannt und würde damit gerne etwas machen. Hoffe ich werd morgen mal was gescheites zusammen bekommen, um es auch mal hier zu posten. 
Kannst ja das nächste mal, wenn Frust aufkommt  schauen, ob dir zu H^2 mit Namen was einfällt.

Bis dann 
Gut N8

HaHo


----------



## Consti (29. Mai 2004)

Mach doch so ein H!

<html><body><p>H<sub>2</sub></p></body></html>

Dann siehts Chemisch aus


----------



## Satsujinn (30. Mai 2004)

lol chemisch n1  

also soll was mit h² gemacht werden .... hmm da sollte man lieber ne leckere eigene typo ran =)


----------



## PEZ (1. Juni 2004)

ha ha 

das find ich noch gut


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Juni 2004)

H² würde mir spontan was ganz schlichtes mit Spiegelung einfallen.
Aber am besten in die andere Richtung, da ich das ganze nach rechts oben stellen würde.


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Juni 2004)

Also grundsätzlich mal ein Lob an Acid! Die Logos sind echt klasse geworden. 
Nur was genau soll in deinem letzten Bild spiegeln? Der Boden? Wenn ja ist die Spiegelung leider falsch und wenn nicht...hm, dann weiss ich ned was das wie spiegeln soll *gg*
Aber wenn de das schwarz machst haste nen Schatten und dann isses erstens richtig und zweitens siehts auch gut aus 

Um das H² deutlich zu machen würde ich übrigens in das große H ein kleines helleres h einbauen und oben rechts wie Acid das ².
Dann würde auch der dümmste verstehn das es 2 H's sind! *gg*
(hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, sonst mach ich es mal schnell)

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ja echt, großes Lob an Acid, die Logos sind echt toll...
Könntest du mir erklären, wie du den Schatten hinbekommen hast?


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

Ich würd mir noch ein bischen mehr Gedanken um Schriftwahl machen. Ich finde diese Buchstaben sehr nüchtern, technisch, ein wenig distanziert. Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Typ du bist, aber es spiegelt für mich wenig eigene Persönlichkeit wider.  

Des wird schon werden.


----------



## chrisbergr (2. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Also grundsätzlich mal ein Lob an Acid! Die Logos sind echt klasse geworden.
> Nur was genau soll in deinem letzten Bild spiegeln? Der Boden? Wenn ja ist die Spiegelung leider falsch und wenn nicht...hm, dann weiss ich ned was das wie spiegeln soll *gg*
> Aber wenn de das schwarz machst haste nen Schatten und dann isses erstens richtig und zweitens siehts auch gut aus
> *


Schatten hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber erklär mir bitte mal was an der Spigelung falsch ist.. Mache das immer so und wenn das nicht richtig so ist, währe es nicht verkehrt, dies zu wissen  


> _Original geschrieben von Pardon_Me _
> *Könntest du mir erklären, wie du den Schatten hinbekommen hast?
> *


Wie gesagt, es sollt eine Spiegelung darstellen, aber wenn das schwarz währe, konnte man es auch als schatten verwenden. Zuerst vertikal spiegeln, danach perspektifisch verzerren. So dass es unten auseinander geht. Dann die Untere Seite noch nach rechts schieben und feddisch.


> _Original geschrieben von PEZ_
> *Ich würd mir noch ein bischen mehr Gedanken um Schriftwahl machen. Ich finde diese Buchstaben sehr nüchtern, technisch, ein wenig distanziert. Ich weiß ja nicht was für ein Typ du bist, aber es spiegelt für mich wenig eigene Persönlichkeit wider.
> 
> Des wird schon werden.
> *


Nun, ich muss dir jetzt erlich sagen, über die Schrift habe ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht, da es hierbei nicht darum geht, ein fertiges Logo zu erstellen, sondern ich mit meinen Post´s nur Ideen geben wollte. Aber danke, dass du denkst, dass das mit meiner Persönlichkeit werden wird


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. Juni 2004)

Aha, vielen Dank!


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

@acid.
ich wollte eigentlich nur HaHo sagen, er soll sich auch Gedanken über die Schrift machen. War nicht auf dich bezogen und erst recht nicht auf deine Persönlichkeit 

zum Thema Schatten / Spiegelung:

Eine Spiegelung (Bsp. ein Objekt steht auf einer nassen Oberfläche) ist immer unter dem Objekt. Die Nasse Oberfläche ist Sozusagen der Spiegel bzw. die Linie an der sich das Objekt spiegelt. 

Was du gemacht hast ist eine Mischung aus Schatten und Spiegelung. 

Ein Schatten kann abhängig von der Lichtquelle viele Positionen einnehmen. Mal ist er länger mal kürzer. Einen Schatten kann man sich mit Hilfslinien konstruieren, die von der Lichtquelle ausgehen, die Eckpunkte des Objektes streifen und dann diese Punkte auf den Boden projezieren. Ein Schatten kann jedoch niemals ein verzerrtes Abbild des Objektes widergeben.

Ich hoffe man konnte das verstehen.


----------



## fluessig (2. Juni 2004)

Mit 2 H könnte man prima eine optisch Täuschung bauen, indem man sie ineinander verschiebt. Dabei gibt es mehrere Variationen. Lass es dir durch Kopf gehen


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Juni 2004)

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: >>> hier <<< wurde vor kurzer Zeit schonmal angesprochen, wie man ein Bild richtig spiegelt und auf was man achten sollte. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter, dann weisst du denk ich mal direkt was ich meinte 

Aber wie gesagt, als Schatten wäre es richtig und ich find der Schatten würde auch viel besser passen als eine Spiegelung.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## fluessig (2. Juni 2004)

Was ich auf die schnelle gekrizelt hab und wirklich toll finde ist das hier:
Im Prinzip sind es nur 4x4 Pixel ein schönes Icon und Wasserzeichen. Kann man natürlich größer machen und mit Tausend Filtereffekten bekleben, aber die einfache Form ist cool - ich wünschte mir würde zu meinen Initialien mal was ähnlich schönes einfaches einfallen.


----------



## HaHo (2. Juni 2004)

Hi 

also erstmal einen rießen Dank an alle, die sich hier so rege beteiligt haben - hab  befürchtet, dass dieses Topic eher abschreckt weil wieder einer "zu faul" ist sich selber Gedanken zu machen - aber ihr habt mich vom Gegenteil überzeugt...

@ acid - dein H² is ja mal echt gut geworden, wobei ich die Spiegelung eher ganz weglassen würde - wenn ich das Logo in nem Briefkopf verwenden würde, sähe das etwas komisch aus. Meint Ihr das wäre dann zu langweilig  - oder vielleicht die Spiegelung kleiner machen...hmmm

@ PEZ - Gedanken über die Schrift werd ich mir auf jeden Fall machen - wenn ich ne andere Schrift für das Beispiel von Acid nehme, macht es das ganze (ohne Spiegelung) vielleicht wieder interessant

@ ShadowMan - ob Schatten oder Spiegelung - bin irgendwie der Überzeugung, dass beides in Briefköpfen eher komisch aussieht. Was meint Ihr?

@ fluessig - super das ding - gefällt mir richtig gut - glaub das ist immer so das man zu Sachen anderer viel kreativere Ideen hat - deswegen hab ich auch den Beitrag hier eröffnet.. 

Bis bald

HaHo


----------



## PEZ (2. Juni 2004)

@flüssig: supi!


----------



## HaHo (2. Juni 2004)

N'Abend!

Inspiriert von fluessig hab ich jetzt auch mal was konkretes gestaltet - 

Was meint Ihr dazu ?
Was könnt noch verbessert werden?

Ich finde das kommt irgendwie schräg rüber, hab's aber mal extra so gelassen, weil es auch irgendwie was hat.

Bin auch hier für Verbesserungsvorschläge dankbar...

Bis bald 

HaHo


----------



## ShadowMan (2. Juni 2004)

*lol*
Genau das wollte ich dir eigentlich auch noch vorgeschlagen haben, aber dachte das wäre zu krass. (ist ja im Prinzip wie das MM von Markus Maria Profitlich)
Verbessert werden könnte das wenn du mit 2 Fluchtpunkten arbeitest, die Linien auch wirklich alle auf diese zulaufen lassen solltest, da das Bild so teilweise falsch aussieht...zumindest in meinen Augen 
Aber zum Schatten: Hast Recht, sollte weggelassen werden wegen Briefkopf. Hab ich nur nachher ehrlich gesagt ned mehr dran gedacht gehabt.

Ich werd nachher wenn ich Zeit hab auch mal einen Vorschlag dazu beisteuern.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## HaHo (2. Juni 2004)

Finde auch, dass das Bild etwas verzerrt aussieht - aber diese "Raute" auf dem Mittleren "Pfosten" (hoffe jeder weiß was ich mein  ) sieht eigentlich garnicht schlecht aus - so kommt es nicht ganz so "gradlinig" rüber - obwohl das bei einer Perspektive ja wichtig sein sollte ....

Kenn das Logo von Profitlich garnicht - hab es mir grad angeschaut - ja kommt dem ganzen schon recht nah - hab schon gedacht ich hatte ne kreative Sekunde...

OK - ShadowMan - ich warte  - CU


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Juni 2004)

Sieht finde ich ganz gut aus, nur deine 'Raute' sorgt dafür, dass das ganze technisch gesehen (so wie meine Spiegelung, danke für die Info´s) falsch ist.
Vielleicht würde ich den Winkel auch nicht so krass machen, aber alles in allem find ich das gut.


----------



## ralfmischnick (3. Juni 2004)

*haho & flüssig*

hallo haho,

das logo von flüssig ist gut - sieht aus wie von einem gestalter!
das logo von dir ist nicht gut - sieht aus wie von einem, der einen PC und zeichnen kann und mit programmen kann und corel oder freehand beherrscht, aber es ist nicht wirklich gut....

ausserdem hast du verdammt viele möglichkeiten mit dem logo von flüssig zu "spielen"....

gruss 
ralf


----------



## PEZ (3. Juni 2004)

...dem kann ich nur zustimmen...


----------



## HaHo (3. Juni 2004)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen.....

finde meins auch nicht mehr so toll, wie ich es gestern fand. Deswegen hab ich das ganze nochmal gemacht, nur diesmal so, das es ein "Cube" ist - gefällt mir jetzt ganz gut - hoffentlich ist das morgen auch noch so.

Toll find ich an dem neuen, dass es nen lustigen Effekt bekommt und sich räumlich verändert.

Was meinen die Kritiker ?

Bis bald 
HaHo


----------



## PEZ (3. Juni 2004)

find ich besser:


> Toll find ich an dem neuen, dass es nen lustigen Effekt bekommt und sich räumlich verändert


allerdings versteh ich nicht genau, wie sich das räumlich verändert... *blinzel*;-)


----------



## Consti (3. Juni 2004)

Also auch nach mehrmaligen gucken, hab ich da nix gefunden! Sry


----------



## HaHo (3. Juni 2004)

hmmm - von 3 Leuten denen ich es vorhin gezeigt hab, haben es 2 auch nicht gesehen - 

Also - die hintere Säule lässt sich einmal als vierte Säule und einmal als Zusatzquader auf der vordersten Säule sehen. Wenn man die vorderste Säule mit dem Quader, also besser nur den Quader fixiert, dann ändert sich das Bild und es scheint, als hängt der Quader in der Luft zwischen den beiden inneren Säulen. 

Verstanden ? Wie soll man das aber auch erklären....;-)

Hoffe es meldet sich mal jemand der das auch sieht, sonst muß ich mir ernsthafte Gedanken über mich machen. 

Bis bald
HaHo


----------



## tool (3. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von HaHo _
> *...Was meinen die Kritiker ?... *


Um zu lernen, wie man mit Fluchtungen umgeht, mussten wir irgendwann mal, verschiedene Buchstaben so zeichnen - insofern ist dies für mich völlig ausgelutscht.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Juni 2004)

Also ich sehs, nur das ist dann leider wieder nicht richtig vom Realismus her...aber irgendwie interessant 

Aber ganz ehrlich: Ich find das Logo etwas übertrieben für nen Briefkopf oder so.

Greetz


----------



## HaHo (3. Juni 2004)

@ShadowMan - Ehrlichkeit ist immer gut 
@tool - und was mach ich jetzt ?

da mein Logo nicht wirklich gut ankommt, kann vielleicht einer das "kleine Ding" von fluessig so gestalten, dass es attraktiv aussieht. Hab schon paar Sachen probiert, aber irgendwie mag das nicht so oder ich mag nicht so  - bin, was den Style angeht relativ offen..

vielleicht schaff ich ja noch den Durchbruch zu fluessig's Vorschlag ...


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

*gg* Danke HaHo, nur manchmal kommt die Wahrheit leider falsch an und wird als Angriff gesehn und das ist auch leider hier sehr oft der Fall, was ich total schade finde...denn ja und toll sagen kann jeder... 

Aber bin mal gespannt auf das von Flüssig...aber insgesamt find ich das 3te von acid am coolsten...seriös, kreativ und hat was 
Schatten weg, ein kleines h noch rein damits jeder versteht und du hast ein einzigartiges und tolles Logo find ich. 

Greetz


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *
> Aber bin mal gespannt auf das von Flüssig... *



Oh, ich hoffe ich hab nicht den Eindruck erweckt, dass von mir noch ein Beitrag kommen würde. Ich wollte nur etwas die inspirierende Muse spielen. Zwar liegen noch ein paar Skizzen auf meinem Schreibtisch rum, aber ich hab zur Zeit kein 3D Programm um sie umzusetzen.


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Juni 2004)

Ne fluessig, so war's auch nicht gemeint, aber HaHo hatte ja gesagt das er deine Version mal umsetzen wollte und da ich mir unter dem 4x4 Pixel Logo sehr wenig vorstellen kann bin ich auf diese Variante mal gespannt


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Naja vielleicht sowas könnt ich mir vorstellen (sieht etwas abgedroschen aus, ist aber eine mögliche Richtung)


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Hmm ist ein Fehler im Board, wenn man ein Bild anhängt, es anschließend über editieren löscht und dann ein anderes einfügen will, fehlt die nötige Option dazu. Hier also das Bild:


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Juni 2004)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, schon allein weils 4 deutig ist 
Nur das glasige ist für einen Briefbogen eher weniger geeignet denk ich mal, aber sonst find ichs klasse 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Blumenkind (5. Juni 2004)

Gefällt mir flüssig, erinnert jedoch stark an diese Tower-Aufkleber diverser Hardwareherstellert


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Blumenkind _
> *Gefällt mir flüssig, erinnert jedoch stark an diese Tower-Aufkleber diverser Hardwareherstellert *



Naja, dann hätte HaHo ja schon mal ein Anwendungsgebiet dafür


----------

